# Favourite U.S. late night talk show host



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

"If you've ever been polled, you know how painful it can be." - David Letterman

With the aforementioned Mr. Letterman retiring from the Late Show on May 20th, it got me wondering, for the people on the forum who either do watch late night talk shows or record them and watch them the next day, who has been your favourite U.S. late night talk show host over the years? BTW please, let's not turn this into a "My host is better than your host" argument. This is more out of curiousity. Also, who do you think has been the most under-rated U.S. late night talk show host? For me, it would have to be the late Tom Snyder. He always conducted his interviews authoritatively but also somewhat informally at the same time. Plus he had a curious mind and a very compelling way of talking to not only his guests but the home audience as well. Plus, He had one of the most contagious laughs since the late Ed McMahon. Even if the joke he told was corny or not all that amusing, when Tom laughed, you couldn't help but laugh along as well.
The only problem with doing polls like this is the fact that you only have 10 choices and there are a lot of choices for others, which I've included here.

Garry Shandling as Larry Sanders, Charlie Rose, Tavis Smiley, Steve Allen, Jack Paar, Arsenio Hall, Craig Kilborn, James Corden, Seth Meyers, Carson Daly, Bill Maher, Larry King, Jon Stewart, Stephen Colbert, John Oliver, Conan O'Brien, Chelsea Handler, David Brenner, Joan Rivers, Bob Costas, George Lopez, Dennis Miller, Pat Sajak, Ross Shafer, Chevy Chase


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Jack Par/Carson, it's a toss up. Steve Allen was ok. The last time I watched an american talk show for more than about 2 minutes Carson was the host. I think Robin Williams was the guest star but I can't be sure, it might have been George Carlin. Possibly 'cause I was stoned. Never really watched any other talk shows night or day so I couldn't rally say who is or was the most under rated. Pat Sajak and Chevy Chase hosted talk shows? I did not know that.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> Dennis Miller


This guy...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Instead of others you might have put in "none". I have found those shows pretty lame as I don't care about the interviews they have with someone about what they've done or what's coming up in their life.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You forgot Peter Gzowski and Mike Bullard, but apart from that, it's a good list. Pleased to see Ross Shafer included. Didn't the late David Brenner have a talk show at one point?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> You forgot Peter Gzowski and Mike Bullard, but apart from that, it's a good list. Pleased to see Ross Shafer included. Didn't the late David Brenner have a talk show at one point?


All the good, interesting talk show hosts are Canadian.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for the walk down memory lane, vis a vis Tom Snyder. I had forgotten how engaging he was as a talkshow host. He kinda had his own thing.

Of the new guys, I find Jimmy Falon amusing. Liked him on SNL and now he seems to have some new ideas for late night. But I don't watch much of that kind of stuff anymore, even though its on at 8:30.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

If you don't mind me jumping in your thread.

Why no Canadian late show? I know US probably put more money/ressources then any cdn broadcast compagny but wouldn't be more interessing if the discussions and guests would have a direct impact influence on ourself?

Plus, I wonder if those shows are an english speaking culture thing, there's not real equivalent in french. Could be good thing to have deeper insight about some subjects.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Never watch them. On a rare occasion, I will watch a YouTube segment of a guest I am interested in.

Oh, almost forgot. *Graham Norton*, from England, on the BBC Canada occasionally. He serves wine to his guests if they want it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Guy Lepage, host of _Tout le Monde en Parle_, Sunday nights on Radio-Canada, always serves wine to his guests. Great, unbridled talk show, and the single most important reason why Jack Layton swept Quebec in 2011. Whoever is able to charm folks on that show earliest in the game will have more leverage and seats in Quebec; it's THAT important. Lepage can be savage and unrelenting, so whoever decides to get themselves booked as a guest will need to be able to ride the bronco for the full 8 seconds. I can see Mulcair and Trudeau doing it, and maybe even Liz May (they do have anglophone guests on occasionally), but I wouldn't expect to see the PM on it. Jason Kenney, maybe, or Christian Paradis. But I can't imagine anyone else from the Government side appearing, who could ride that horse in French. And doing so in English - unless it's someone like Liz May, who is not yet expected to be bilingual - wouldn't likely cut it. 

Larry Wilmore's recent addition to the Comedy Network lineup is more of a talk show than the monologue-with-guests thing that either Stewart or Colbert have done. I'm usually out cold before he comes on, so I can't offer an opinion on it.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2015)

Jiminy Glick

[video=youtube;v2TEAb-bCvY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2TEAb-bCvY[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

for me, its Carson...genuinely funny, and likeable.
Second would be Ferguson...same reason.
never found Letterman even remotely funny (really, youre big joke is throwing toast at the audience? Dave mustve been dumpster diving in Gallaghers trash looking for his reject gags), and Fallon is just a buffoon- basically Jay Leno if he were an 18 yr old.

this parody sums up just about every late night talk show IMO
[video=youtube;eNfBbJ0pzbA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNfBbJ0pzbA&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It was hard to NOT like Carson. He was modest and humble. There was nothing about him that vainly declared "I *deserve* to be here", and he maintained a show that never had the subtext of "We're all doing big-time showbiz here". I suppose part of that was producer Fred de Cordova's doing too. He never pushed to have that disingenuous applause and fake California enthusiasm that you'd see on The Arsenio Hall Show. And because it was not disingenuous, if Johnny invited a comedian over to sit on the couch, it _*meant*_ something.

But I like Letterman a lot, too. There has always been a flavour of "Everyone around here is more professional than I am" humility to him, even at his snarkiest. He was handing off segments to stage crew members and other staff well before anyone else did it. To see him in the company of a dog was to witness someone who was mere inches away from forgetting he still had a show to do in front of a live audience. If he loved a band, you knew it. He loved rituals and traditions, whether the tradition was Darlene Love singing on the pre-Christmas show, and the throwing of the footballs at the tree, or the sheer madness that would erupt when Bill Murray or Martin Short came on. Yes there was the outrageous, like the throwing stuff off a building, or one of my favourites - the velcro suit - but there was also the humble, like the segments with his mom.

One of my favourite moments was from his daytime show in the early 80's. He had Fred Rogers on, and thought he was going to make fun of Mister Rogers, but Fred used one of his puppet characters to simply level Dave and put him in his place.

I recommend Dave's segment for Jerry Seinfeld's web-series: Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee. ( http://comediansincarsgettingcoffee.com/ ) When Dave lets Jerry take his hot-rodded Volvo station wagon (that Paul Newman had made for Dave) out for a spin, encourages Jerry to floor it on the highway, and smiles and says "Ah, that does my heart good", you know you're dealing with a regular guy.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't watch television anymore, but i like conan obrian. he's a comic genius. he also writes for the simpsons sometimes, iirc. 
back when i DID watch television (this'll date me) i liked arsenio hall. his first talk show was really good.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> i don't watch television anymore, but i like conan obrian. he's a comic genius. he also writes for the simpsons sometimes, iirc.
> back when i DID watch television (this'll date me) i liked arsenio hall. his first talk show was really good.


[video=youtube;vo4xAKY7K6k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vo4xAKY7K6k[/video]
This guy?


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

I liked Jack Paar. he was an innovator in the world of late night TV. His style was so laid back you almost felt you were in his home. And he always talked about his family and personal life - he even showed home movies, and his sense of humour was keen and generally in good taste. He was a relaxed guy with an alarmingly sharp wit, who could be very funny and animated.

I haven't watched late night TV since the early 80s, as I feel it's an absolute waste of time. It's largely focused on the contemporary scene of which I have no interest.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I first saw the Beatles on Jack Paar, the autumn before they appeared on Ed Sullivan.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey what about Canadian talk show hosts?

[video=youtube;sdNiVhrxdjE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdNiVhrxdjE[/video]


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Dennis Miller. Put Norm McDonald on his show as a guest and I'll need to record it because I'll miss most of it from laughing. Those two play off each other so well. 


Craig Ferguson because his facial expressions and body language just kill me.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Jack Par/Carson, it's a toss up. Steve Allen was ok. The last time I watched an american talk show for more than about 2 minutes Carson was the host. I think Robin Williams was the guest star but I can't be sure, it might have been George Carlin. Possibly 'cause I was stoned. Never really watched any other talk shows night or day so I couldn't rally say who is or was the most under rated. Pat Sajak and Chevy Chase hosted talk shows? I did not know that.


Yep, Chevys show lasted a month: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Chevy_Chase_Show

Pat Sajak did a little better, a year and 3 months: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pat_Sajak_Show

- - - Updated - - -



mhammer said:


> You forgot Peter Gzowski and Mike Bullard, but apart from that, it's a good list. Pleased to see Ross Shafer included. Didn't the late David Brenner have a talk show at one point?


I can't say the thought didn't cross my mind Mark, but this poll is for U.S. talk show hosts. Maybe somebody else can start a poll/discussion on Canadian talk show hosts. Thanks for mentioning David Brenner, I knew I'd forget somebody. I added him to the "Others".

- - - Updated - - -



Ti-Ron said:


> If you don't mind me jumping in your thread.
> 
> Why no Canadian late show? I know US probably put more money/ressources then any cdn broadcast compagny but wouldn't be more interessing if the discussions and guests would have a direct impact influence on ourself?
> 
> Plus, I wonder if those shows are an english speaking culture thing, there's not real equivalent in french. Could be good thing to have deeper insight about some subjects.


See my reply to Mark Hammer. :smile-new:

- - - Updated - - -



cheezyridr said:


> i don't watch television anymore, but i like conan obrian. he's a comic genius. he also writes for the simpsons sometimes, iirc.
> back when i DID watch television (this'll date me) i liked arsenio hall. his first talk show was really good.


Yeah Conan can be pretty funny and Arsenio Hall is a surprisingly good interviewer. Too bad his second attempt at a talk show didn't go that well.

- - - Updated - - -



Lola said:


> Hey what about Canadian talk show hosts?
> 
> [video=youtube;sdNiVhrxdjE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdNiVhrxdjE[/video]


Lola, if you want to start a thread/poll about Canadian talk show hosts, feel free.

- - - Updated - - -



BMW-KTM said:


> Dennis Miller. Put Norm McDonald on his show as a guest and I'll need to record it because I'll miss most of it from laughing. Those two play off each other so well.
> 
> 
> Craig Ferguson because his facial expressions and body language just kill me.


You've mentioned three very funny people there. Dennis' strength was his rants and his snarkiness and Norm is just a naturally funny guy. He has his own talk show on YouTube which he does occasionally where he mainly talks to older comedians. He hasn't done a new one since last August though. Oh BTW, he'll be on the Late Show one more time this Friday. As for Craig Ferguson, he's often hilarious. It's too bad he left the Late Late Show.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

By far the weirdest late night talk show was Space Ghost....a cartoon interviewing celebrities.









[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mEfo080ryB4[/video]
[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ck0OtG28Cc0[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Love Space Ghost. But if we're going there, let's include Tim Ishimuni on SCTV and Church Lady.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Don't watch late night talk too much anymore. Carson was was ok (his predecessors are before my time). Jimmy Fallon, Jimmy Kimmel and Conan O'Brien make me ill. They are hugely unfunny, unintelligent and boring.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Love Space Ghost. But if we're going there, let's include Tim Ishimuni on SCTV and Church Lady.


but those are 5 min scripted skits on a variety show where even the guests had lines, not actual shows unto themselves.
The Ali G show is even more like a talk show than those.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

True enough. Ali G was only scripted on one side. More of an embarassing and confusing situation that guests were dropped into than an actual talk show, but on the talk-show meter a little more on the talk show end of the scale than Ishimuni and Church Lady.

For Canadian talk show hosts, let's not forget Elwood Glover. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elwood_Glover

And for equally bland American hosts, let's throw in Joe Franklin, who Billy Crystal used to do a great impression of.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mhammer said:


> True enough. Ali G was only scripted on one side. More of an embarassing and confusing situation that guests were dropped into than an actual talk show, but on the talk-show meter a little more on the talk show end of the scale than Ishimuni and Church Lady.
> 
> For Canadian talk show hosts, let's not forget Elwood Glover. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elwood_Glover
> 
> And for equally bland American hosts, let's throw in Joe Franklin, who Billy Crystal used to do a great impression of.


Ya, Ali G, tom green etc were great for the "gotcha!" aspect of tv...you couldn't help but wonder how some of these reputable guests accepted the invites to be on the show without doing any due diligence on what it was about.

I can forget Elwood Glover, because ive never heard of him, lol


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I've never heard of Elwood before, but his name reminded me of another. 

Hows about Fernwood Tonight? I don't remember much of it, but I remember it was one of those 'stand around the water-cooler and talk about it' type shows. Martin Mull and Fred Willard were great together. Willard slays me in everything he does. I can't even make it through some of those scenes in "Best of Show".


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I've changed my mind. I do like some of the late night hosts; all the ones that are not around any longer. Now, how do we get rid of the rest?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I've changed my mind. I do like some of the late night hosts; all the ones that are not around any longer. Now, how do we get rid of the rest?


Kill all the young people?


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

[video=youtube;jG1YlnrQAnM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jG1YlnrQAnM[/video]


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice pick pattste. I think The Larry Sanders Show was one of the best shows in the history of television and I also agree with High/Deaf on Fernwood Tonight. Martin Mull and Fred Willard had wonderful chemistry together.


----------

